# Management co fees for Moyglare Hall



## maradonna (1 Aug 2013)

The management fees for Moyglare Hall came about again €160. A friend lives in Dublin and they pay €130 euro, another fried in Kilcock €50 Euro. Why is there no standardisation of this payment?

I tried to find out from the minutes from the most recent AGM to see if anyone objected or challenged the fees / cost of services. 

Why do we have to pay these people outrageous amounts for cutting grass and a few lights? 

Get solar cells on all the lamp posts and we'll have free lighting and then we should only have to pay €50 euro for the grass to be cut.

I must attend the next AGM!


----------



## ontour (1 Aug 2013)

maradonna said:


> I must attend the next AGM ....drvies me mad to see this carry on and people still being ripped off



You don't attend the meeting, provide no input and claim to be ripped off.  No two developments are the same so there would never be standardisation, there are different numbers of units, open space, landscaping, access etc. etc.

You would be better served getting involved to get the best deal to have a pleasant environment rather than your rant.


----------



## shesells (1 Aug 2013)

Insurance is a massive cost for any development and insurance costs are rising. Personally I think your fees are a bargain!


----------



## lantus (1 Aug 2013)

maradonna said:


> Management fees for moyglare hall came about again ....160 EURO ..madness. a friend lives in dublin and they pay 130 euro, another fried in kilcock 50 Euro. why is there no standardisation of this payment...its like a random money generator..
> 
> tried to find out the mins from the most recent AGM to see if anyone objected or challenged the fees / cost of services. why do we have to pay these people outrageous amounts for cutting grass and a few lights? Get solar cells on all the lamp posts and we'll have free lighting and then we should only have to pay 50 euro for the grass to be cut.... didnt anyone learn anything from the property bubble?
> 
> I must attend the next AGM ....drvies me mad to see this carry on and people still being ripped off


 
Probably one of the lowest fees in the country!!

As others have said no two developments are alike. Do you have no grass, an acre or 10 acres? Lots of internal corridors or none? no lifts or 5? fire alarms? gates? Is this apportioned between 5 units or 500???

IF you are a member you should of received an AGM pack prior to the meeting with all the budgets in. Read it and assess it. If you think its a sky high figure go to market and se what better deals you can get. (assuming you use the same criteria of course.)

Solar cells have limited life spans so you will need to factor in batteries and also reduced light in winter or periods of bad weather. Do you use an ESB back up? What is the capital cost of having every light fitting changed to solar? What are the maintenance issues. Is not a bad idea but 'opinions' on these issues are just that until hard facts and figures back up your opinions.

People often say its too expensive but they are used to cutting grass in their garden or electricity in their house. Not across a large extensive area.

Plus you have all your company fee's and legal to pay.


----------



## maradonna (3 Aug 2013)

If other estates in celbridge and Ashbourne don't pay this charge for a new development why does moyglare charge.... To cover the cost of their apt? I own a house not an apt..


I will be at the next Agm and have requested the budget costs also

Why do I need to pay insurance I have house insurance ... I don't need anymore insurance

Solar cells was just a random outburst. I do understand their limitations and the cost of implementing a system like this would cost money.... But who charges 20k for lighting in a year? I'm not trying to be seen from space


----------



## peteb (3 Aug 2013)

People here don't know you are talking about a management company for an estate of houses and not apartments unless you tell us.


----------



## ontour (3 Aug 2013)

maradonna said:


> Why do I need to pay insurance I have house insurance ... I don't need anymore insurance



I would speculate that it is public liability for the open spaces that are owned by the management company.  There would also be directors insurance for the directors of the management company.

If there are lots of street lights, 20k would not be exceptional.  It could be between 5-10 euro per light per month in electricity alone.

If the development is all houses, the best way to reduce the charges is to get the council to take the estate in-charge.


----------



## lantus (3 Aug 2013)

maradonna said:


> Why do I need to pay insurance I have house insurance ... I don't need anymore insurance


 
Public liability insurance can cost easily 4k to 6k  for public areas.

Again we need specifics. lighting 20k?!? what are the lights? are these street lights and/or internal lights, car park lights, does it include bulbs, maintenance and replacement bulbs?

How many lights....what type of bulb.

20k seems like a big figure but it can be soon eaten up. for 160 per annum your certainly not paying towards a 20k lighting fee unless there is 800+ houses.

you should get a copy of your lease as this explains the apportionment if there are different unit types. i.e. what a house should pay and what an apartment should pay. The budget should follow this and it should be clear. critically assess each figure.


----------



## Luternau (3 Aug 2013)

There is no standardisation on any such payments -all are different and all should be levied in accordance with budgeted expenditure. 

As lantus says-refer to your lease. Surely you knew all this when you bought?  There must be private grounds and private access or lighting that this charge goes towards (plus estate insurance)? 

If so, it does not matter that you are in a house-you avail of or benefit from some of the same services as apts do if you are on the same site. Obviously you dont have to pay for lifts (if the apts have them of course). What about refuse charges-are these extra or included in the mgt fee?

I think you really need to be going to these AGM and asking the questions there (as is your right) rather than here where/when nothing can be done about it. Why not consider becoming more involved -join the committee, become a director of the management company?

Putting solar panels on lights is a great idea-but where does the money come from to fund this? What about maintenace of the lights, replacing bulbs etc. There list goes on. If you are on a privately managed estate-you will always have to contribute towards its upkeep and lighting.


----------



## ajapale (3 Aug 2013)

OP, where in the country is Moyglare Hall? What type of development is it? What area of open space has to be maintained? How many street lights are there? Have you applied to the LA to be taken in charge? Are there trees, boundary fences, landscape features to be maintained? What was the charge over the last few years? What percentage of owners are paying/not paying the fee? Do you have a residents association?


----------



## Luternau (3 Aug 2013)

Think its Maynooth - lots of Moyglares there.


----------

